# more paradox ars vetus that could eassilly past for ars subtilior, is there any?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What if an as vetus composer sounded avant-garde and time loop to ars subtilior sound, im looking for the uttermost complex ars vetus that skip ars nova of philip de vitry era...

What about it folks i heard a lot of ars vetus ars nova and ars subtilior, and sometime it'S odd take 12 century music that sound late 14th century...

hello my name is Emmet Brown i discover continum space time travel(deprofundis toss a joke)

common guys paradox livings one are fascinating?

But the only problem is the following 12 annd 13 century classical music is foggy & murky we dont fully know mutch of these era classical composers, some survived whit sparse fews work like 1-5 songs...

The mystery is shrounded , we need more musicologist ala indiana jones thus said archeologist of ancient europeen music of foreign lore ..

I rest my case who is a specialist of ars vetus here, know all and by that i mean all fro ars vtus cation until philippe de vitry treaty of ars nova in 1297(correct me if im wrong).

:tiphat: *in ars nova what omposer you find startling avant-garde complex for is era???*


----------

